# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Περίεργος παπαγάλος σε pet shop!!!

## Efthimis98

Γεια σας παιδια!!!

Καλησπερα.

Σημερα που πηγα να δω τι ωρα εχουμε αγιασμο την Δευτερα ειπα να περασω να δω σε ενα pet shop  πουλακια.
Πηγα που λετε στο pet shop και ενω καθομουν και χαζευα τα καναρινια τα παραδεισαι,ττις καρδερινες και τους παπαγαλους ειδα δυο πραγματα που τραβηξαν το ενδιαφερον.
Ηταν τρεις παπαγαλοι κιτρινοι.Ειχαν και οι τρεις κοκκινα σημαδια (χρωμα φτερωματος και οχι ασθενειας) στο κεφαλι και πρασινες βουλες στα αυτια.Μηπως ξερετε τι ειδος ειναι; (αν ναι,παρακαλω και φωτογραφιες για να βεβαιωθω τι ειδος παπαγαλου ειναι.
Και επισης ειδα ενα budgie που ηταν μωβ!!!!Ηταν τελειο παπαγαλακι!!!!!

Περιμενω απαντησεις και φωτογραφιες!!!

Φιλικα,

Ευθυμης!!!

----------


## Athina

*Γεια σου Ευθύμη!
Για τους κιτρινοπρασινοκόκκινους παπαγάλους δεν ξέρω να σου πω...ξέρω όμως ότι το μοβ χρώμα στα μπάτζι είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό!!!
Το έχω δει και γω σε διάφορα πετ σοπ και είχα ρωτήσει κιόλας τον καταστηματάρχη αν είναι μεταλλαγμένο και μου απάντησε όχι!!!*  :Bug Dance:

----------


## Athina

*Ορίστε ένα όμορφο,μοβ ζουζούνι...*

----------


## kaveiros

Aν έμοιαζε μ αυτό στην φωτό, είναι red rump .

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου,


Και οι δυο παπαγαλοι ηταν πολυ εντυποσιακοι!!!Ειναι το πρωτο μωβ budgie που εχω δει και ειμαι πολυ εντυποσιασμενος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω Αντρεα...Οχι δεν ειναι τετοια.Μοιζει σαν lovebird αλλα περιπου 2 φορες μεγαλυτερο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμο απο τα red rump.
Και καπως πιο παχουλο.

----------


## NoAngeL

Μήπως είναι κακαρίκι Ευθύμη; (ένα άλλο αυστραλιανό ωδικό παπαγαλάκι)

----------


## kaveiros

Ισως καποιο ειδος κονουρας ...Αλλπ ειδος συμφωνα με την περιγραφη δε μου ρχεται στο μυαλο... Μ εβαλες σε περιεργεια τωρα :Happy:

----------


## zack27

Αν ξαναπερασεις τραβα μια φωτο να μας φυγει η περιεργεια!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μηπως καποια ροζελα?οι πρασινες βουλες δεν μου κολανε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις!!!

Μπροβο βρε!!!Το βρηκες!!!

μοιαζει (ιδιο με αυτο)-(κακαρικι).Παιρνουσα απο το πετ σοπ και ηταν κλειστο (λογο οτι ηταν Σαββατο απογευμα) αλλιος θα εμπενα και θα ρωτουσα.Το εβλεπα απο το τζαμι και ηρθε με περιεργεια να με δει!!!
Παρα πολυ ωραιο παπαγαλακι.Μονο που η ουρα του ηταν σαν κομμενη με ψαλιδι.

Να το δεις πως εβαζει το ποδαρακι του κατω απο τη σχαρα και εποιανε τους ηλιοσπορους και τους εβαζε στο σταματακι του!!!!
Και μετα προσπαθουσε με την βοηθεια του ποδιου του να το σπασει.Εβλεπα τη γλωσσα του πως προσπαθουσε να αρπαξει το σπορο απο μεσα.

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποιες πληροφοριες γι' αυτο.

Ειναι ευκαλα εκπδευσιμο.
Φωναζι δυνατα.
Φωναζι συνεχεια. (απο οτι ειδα δεν φωναξε ουτε μια φορα.)
Σε τι τιμη κειμενεται.
Τι κλουβι χρειαζεται; (Σαν κοκατιλ....σαν ποιο :winky: 

*Γιατι στο μακρινο μελλον θα ενδιαφερομουν να αποκτησω!!!


Συγγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις.

Και σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ε,παιδια;

----------


## zack27

Αν δε κανω λαθος εχει νομιζω τις ιδιες απαιτησεις με τα κοκατιλ!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν βρηκα κατι για το κακαρικι (στην ιστοσελιδα που αναφερες παραπανω) βρε Κωστα........

----------


## serafeim

οριστε δες εδω ...

http://translate.google.gr/translate...2Fkakariki.htm

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχα...ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα και ενεργητικα πουλια!
2 αρθρα στα Αγγλικα!

http://www.takaki1.freeserve.co.uk/kakarikipet.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C4%81k%C4%81riki

Ωριστε και μερικα βιντεακια!

----------

